

Ask HN: how to land a programming job? - musiic703

So i&#x27;ve been searching how to build a resume for a programmer and working on my github projects. I apply and show but it seems I cant get my foot inside one. I feel like the requirements recruiters ask for is to simple but yet I cant seem to get in. Is their something I need to show or say to land a programming job?
======
pixeloution
If you lack practical experience, you should find smaller companies to apply
to, rather than recruiters. Recruiters are looking to satisfy lists of
buzzwords and requirements, whereas the hiring manager of a small company is
just looking for someone competent.

One of my recent hires was for a developer's first job and that hire was based
mainly on the strength of a few projects he'd done and posted on github.

